# I need an LGD... or two!



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 31, 2012)

*I need a couple LGD's to help my Mastiff out. There are a ton of coyotes here and just the other night I saw her chasing a bobcat away. She is amazing but can't do it all by herself.

Problem is I can't find any down here! All the purebreds are wayyyyy too expensive and I don't dare get one from the pound- who knows how it'd act around my livestock.

Ugh, I just don't know what to do!*


----------



## BrownSheep (Dec 31, 2012)

Maybe try the big producers in your areas. Commercial sheep and goat operations tend to have LGDs and have litters fairly often. The likelihood of their dogs being registered is slim but purebred work stock is very likely.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 31, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> Maybe try the big producers in your areas. Commercial sheep and goat operations tend to have LGDs and have litters fairly often. The likelihood of their dogs being registered is slim but purebred work stock is very likely.


*

Um big producers? Hmmm I don't think we have any of those around here.*


----------



## BrownSheep (Dec 31, 2012)

I know of several producers here that ship the sheep down to California to lamb. I'll see if I can find anything for you.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 31, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> I know of several producers here that ship the sheep down to California to lamb. I'll see if I can find anything for you.


*
Awesome! Thank you! 


I've been browsing all the for sale sites I can think of, kijiji, petfinder, craigslist etc, but still haven't found anything in my budget range that is actually advertised as an LGD (and not just a pet).



I know babsbag is having puppies (well her dog is) but she is almost as far north as you can get in California and I am practically as far south as you can get, so I don't know how that would work out logistically.*


----------



## ShadyAcres (Jan 1, 2013)

Is there a livestock sale facility around anywhere that sells sheep and goats?  If so, go to a goat sale - early when people are dropping off their livestock and ask around who might have dogs.  Sale barns also often have bulletin boards where you can post items for sale (or a looking for add).    Post wanted flyers in feed stores in your area and neighboring towns as well.  

Good luck!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 1, 2013)

ShadyAcres said:
			
		

> Is there a livestock sale facility around anywhere that sells sheep and goats?  If so, go to a goat sale - early when people are dropping off their livestock and ask around who might have dogs.  Sale barns also often have bulletin boards where you can post items for sale (or a looking for add).    Post wanted flyers in feed stores in your area and neighboring towns as well.
> 
> Good luck!


*

Thank you! Unfortunately I don't think there are any livestock selling facilities around here either. I could google it and see if there are auctions somewhere.... just googled it and it looks like the closest ones are in LA, many hours away....

I have been keeping my eye out at the feed store but they are all pets and mostly pit bulls. :/*


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 1, 2013)

Gl on your search for an LGD. A real LGD makes all the difference.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 1, 2013)

White Mountains Ranch-

I would like to offer some perspective if I may. A LGD is a very valuable asset to a farm. When you stop and take a look at the investment into your farm your ideas of obtaining a LGD might change. From viewing your website you have heavily invested into your venture. You raise organically fed animals, you have chickens, goats, quail, turkeys, duck, rabbits, vegetables etc. BTW-love your website!

You have invested into not only your livestock but your buildings, fencing, and vet care. More than likely you are well into the thousands of dollars of investment. This of course does not include your land/property investment. An LGD is also an investment. 
Yes, I used the word investment a lot there didn't I.  

Looking at an LGD as such is important. This particular investment is the one that will protect all of your other investments, thus being of great value. Traveling, even out of state perhaps, for a good reliable LGD is very worth the time and monies spent.  If you havent encountered any loss to predators yet that is wonderful and your Mastiff is doing a great job, but eventually she is going to possibly be out numbered or in the wrong area and you more than likely will have loss.The loss of several kids or lambs or any of your poultry to predators will only continue without the necessary protection. This of course leads to continued financial loss.  When looking at an animal lost to a predator take into account of not just how much the animal itself is worth but also how much feed you have put into that animal. A pullet  (as you know) takes approximately 6 months to start laying.  That is 6 months of feeding and caring for a pullet before she ever lays 1 egg. Add up those 6 months of feed, multiply that for several birds. A goat kids, kid is killed or the goat is killed thats a whole year of growing caring and feeding of another doe to be bred, and to wait 5  months then 2-3 more til weaning. That is loss of income from milk, or meat, or the kid/doe itself. Im sure you get the picture.

I believe once you really look at the overall picture and see this from a business perspective it may help you to make a better decision based on your particular farms needs. Owning and operating a small farm for profit is not only time consuming but challenging as well.  The investment, both time and financial, for a good solid working LGD certainly will help in keeping your farm more profitable.

I hope this helps you in your search for a LGD.  
and remember you've got the Anatolian, Kangal, Maremma, Pyr, Kuvasz, CO, Sar etc...there are many LGD breeds, they are out there!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 1, 2013)

*Thank you Southern. I absolutely absolutely agree. Unfortunately I don't have a lot of money to spend on one at the moment so I am stuck finding what I can. I would love to invest a thousand or more on a good pair and travel to get them, I just unfortunately can't at the moment....






So I have been thinking, maybe I should see if I could find an LGD to breed my mastiff to? I have always been sort of "anti-breeders" but in this case it would serve a purpose. Even though she's not a typical LGD she does a great job and I could keep a couple of the pups... just an idea!*


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 1, 2013)

I understand the financial constraints.  Perhaps I can pm you. I do have a few suggestions. 
Although your Mastiff has been a great guardian you would be taking a huge risk and there are many issues with what you are considering. More about that later. 

I have to get everyone ready for bed, maybe I can pm you later or tomorrow am if you are interested in some suggestions/opinions.
That's a package deal...


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 1, 2013)

We lost over 100 chickens and a few turkeys to racoons this summer.  I have been looking for a dog that will guard  the birds ever since.  That is a loss of over $1000.  A good LGD will pay for itself.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 1, 2013)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> We lost over 100 chickens and a few turkeys to racoons this summer.  I have been looking for a dog that will guard  the birds ever since.  That is a loss of over $1000.  A good LGD will pay for itself.


*
I definitely agree Jodie! I am not tooooooo worried about the chickens at the moment, but I would really like to get something in the works/ on the ground as soon as possible to help protect my goats and also DEFINITELY before the baby goats are born. *


----------



## The Grim Raker (Jan 1, 2013)

Get a rake - job done


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 1, 2013)

The Grim Raker said:
			
		

> Get a rake - job done


LMAO!!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 1, 2013)

The Grim Raker said:
			
		

> Get a rake - job done


*
You wanna sit out on my hills all night and protect my goats with a rake... go riiiiiight ahead... I'll be in bed sleeping.    *


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## Shelly May (Jan 2, 2013)

Not sure how you are set up, my farm is part of how I make a living, I claim everything on my Taxes, Including my 
LGD VET BILLS AND FOOD, thats right I use H & R block and guarden animals are a tax deduction. The loss of livestock
is worth having them around. This only applies if you claim your farm income and deductions on your taxes.


----------



## Kellykidz (Jan 2, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> ShadyAcres said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm about an hour north of you.  We spent many nights patrolling the property shooting at coyotes after we lost 2 sheep.  Right now my goal is to finish fencing the property and get a LGD.  I have not done a lot of looking because we are not ready.  Our ranchette is a money pit we have the sheep in a completely enclosed enclosure at night and electric fencing during the day, for now we have stopped all animal losses.  Soon I will be looking for a dog.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 2, 2013)

I just punched in google search- LGD Rescue Southern California  there were a lot that came up for me!

I would strongly recommend looking here first. Sadly many LGD's are never placed. Try finding a rescue group that understands these are LGD's. Some rescues are trying to take LGD's and force them into pet homes...never works out.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 2, 2013)

If you want to make the trip I know of 3 or 4 litters of LGD's on the ground right now. Pyrenese, Marremas. All of them around oroville/chico/and redding. I'd say its a 8-9 hour drive for you but if you want something bad enough you have to go get it. Or be willing to pay the extra to have them shipped to you. If I were you I'd start with trying to find a transport service or someone willing to tote a pup along with them on vacation. You could do a people train if you find people willing to meet up with other people along the way.. I'm headed to San Francisco in a month to visit family. Thats 3-4 hours closer to you..


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 2, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> I just punched in google search- LGD Rescue Southern California there were a lot that came up for me!
> 
> I would strongly recommend looking here first. Sadly many LGD's are never placed. Try finding a rescue group that understands these are LGD's. Some rescues are trying to take LGD's and force them into pet homes...never works out.


*Thanks! I did find LGD as well as Pyrenees and Anatolian rescues, but the ones I did see said they didn't have any dogs available that were actual LGD's tested around livestock, and that they wouldn't NOT adopt to a farm unless the animal has been. I emailed a couple of them and asked them to let me know if they had/ got something in.*



> Please Note: Our rescues will not be available to working LGD homes unless the dog has been tested and evaluated with livestock and has proven to be trustworthy with them. We cannot adopt a dog out for a specific job unless we know the dog is able to do that particular job.


----------

